# Перелом S3 и подвывих копчика



## Tatcheg (24 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, советом. Я много читала здесь на форуме. И всё равно вопросы есть. Неделю назад, катаясь на лыжах, упала на крестец прямо перпендикулярно. 

В травмпункте рентген показал - подвывих 2 фрагмента в копчике. А КТ -- закрытый перелом позвонка S3 в крестце и  поперечный перелом гребешка крестца  напротив. Такие разные вердикты. Я буду благодарна, если кто- нибудь из докторов этого замечательного сайта посмотрит мой снимок и подтвердит или опровергнет. Заранее благодарю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2019)

Перелом и подвывих.
Подвывих, если не больно при пальпации, старый.
Перелом (мало снимков) свежий.


----------



## Tatcheg (26 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте! От неудачного падения на лыжах у меня боль в области поясницы и крестца при смене положения тела. Лежу уже вторую неделю, соблюдая постельный режим. Но на рентген и КТ всё равно муж меня возил. А в машину усесться полубоком - ещё та проблема. Мой вопрос - просьба к уважаемым докторам этого сайта. В травмпункте рентген показал - подвывих копчика. А  на КТ - перелом S 3 и гребешка крестца напротив  S3. А про вывих в КТ не сказано. Посмотрите, пожалуйста, мой снимок!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2019)

Перелом и подвывих.
Подвывих, если не больно при пальпации, старый.
Перелом (мало снимков) свежий.


----------



## Tatcheg (26 Фев 2019)

Спасибо Вам, доктор Ступин!
Копчик при пальпации не болит, но когда встаю и ложусь, тянет где- то там, возможно крестец.
Я могу присоединить ещё снимки где перелом S3 с плёнки, но они не слишком отличаются. Скажите, а постельного режима достаточно пока? Или необходима операция?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2019)

@Tatcheg, не болит, значит старый процесс в копчике.
А перелом свежий.
Операция не нужна, срастется.


----------



## Tatcheg (26 Фев 2019)

Спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Tatcheg (1 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте, доктор!
Добавляю ещё снимок (нашла на диске КТ) где видно не только перелом в крестце, но и весь копчик просматривается. Вот этот загиб может вызывать тянущую боль в крестце или это перелом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Мар 2019)

Надавите пальцем на копчик и на место перелома.
Где болит?


----------



## Tatcheg (2 Мар 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, боли в копчике не ощущаю. А в крестце - когда встаю с кровати и переворачиваюсь. И то боль тупая, тянущая в сторону поясницы.

И нагнуться могу только на 40 градусов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2019)

То есть, копчик не виноват.


----------



## Tatcheg (3 Мар 2019)

По-видимому.  Значит его вправлять не надо? Или стоит обратиться с этим к врачу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Мар 2019)

Жили столько лет, не болело. Приросло криво. Теперь Вы придёте и врач поставит его прямо. То есть сломает и полгода Вам нельзя сидеть. Готовы?


----------



## Tatcheg (4 Мар 2019)

Конечно нет. А в этом положении с закрытым  переломом S3 и гребешка крестца когда примерно можно начать делать физио в поликлинике и начать садиться  наортопедич родушку с дыркой?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2019)

Сколько назначили постельный режим, 4 недели?


----------



## Tatcheg (4 Мар 2019)

Пока не сказали. Завтра  будет 2 недели.  Пойду продлять больничный лист.
Или попрошу мужа сходить продлить мой больничный.


----------



## Tatcheg (5 Мар 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сколько назначили постельный режим, 4 недели?


Да


----------



## Tatcheg (5 Мар 2019)

Добрый день, доктор! Была у ортопеда- травматрлога в пол-ке по месту жительства.  Больничный продлили ещё на 2 недели. Сказал, что для меня главное лекарство время. Разрешил присаживаться вполоборота на одну ягодицу. Про физиопроцедуры отозвался без оптимизма (дескать, лишнее облучение на обл малого таза, а эффекта особого не даст). Но я всё равно перестрахуюсь от присаживаний, хотя бы через 3 нед после травмы. Ещё сказал, что боли при наклонах м б ещё месяца 3-4. Что потом возможно придётся у невролога лечить "конский хвост". Доктор, я бы хотела Ваше мнение узнать и Ваши рекомендации.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2019)

Конского хвоста не будет.
Согласен с Вашим мнением.


----------



## Tatcheg (5 Мар 2019)

Спасибо.


----------

